#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос к представителям "Алмазного пути"

## Игорь Берхин

По какой причине Кармапа Тхайе Дордже приезжал не в Россию, а в Украину? Какие были препятствия для его приезда в Россию? И были ли препятствия?  Можно на мыло rangdrol @ mail.ru

----------


## Vic

политика россии. там кореньзла    )

----------


## Яковлев Николай

это все политика- так как в стране есть три буддийские республики тибетцы считают что приглашение или визит был на государственном уровне

----------


## куру хунг

> это все политика- так как в стране есть три буддийские республики тибетцы считают что приглашение или визит был на государственном уровне


 Ничё непонятно.
 Это в России три буддисткие республики, но визит то был в Украину?
 Его что буддисткие республики приглашать не хотели?
 Или Украина сделала ему приглашение от имени государства?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> По какой причине Кармапа Тхайе Дордже приезжал не в Россию, а в Украину? Какие были препятствия для его приезда в Россию? И были ли препятствия?


Игорь, насколько мне удалось узнать, были названы следующие причины:

1) нестабильная обстановка в стране и угроза терактов;
2) одним из условий Шамара Римпоче было то, что приглашение должно быть от Правительства РФ (через МИД) со всеми составляющими такого визита, как то гарантии безопасности и т.д., а такое приглашение получить не представлялось возможным от страны, которая отказала в визе даже Далай Ламе, обладающему высоким международным авторитетом.




> Или Украина сделала ему приглашение от имени государства?


В приглашении Кармапы в Киев участвовали некоторые украинские чиновники.

----------


## Vic

одна из причин что наше правительство же в завязках с китайцами мутится... из одного отсюда уже ряд препядствий...хотябы что у них и Кармапа свой есть )

----------


## GROM

> одна из причин что наше правительство же в завязках с китайцами мутится... из одного отсюда уже ряд препядствий...хотябы что у них и Кармапа свой есть )


ага у китайцев свой Кармапа,а у датчан свой  :Wink:  
только у русских никакого :Frown:

----------


## Вова Л.

> 2) одним из условий Шамара Римпоче было то, чтобы приглашение должно быть от имени Правительства РФ и не ниже, а такое приглашение получить не представлялось возможным.


Неужели приезжая в Европу, Кармапа каждый раз получает приглашения от европейских правительств?

----------


## Кагьюпа

В начале 2000-х годов не приезд был инициативой руководства Алмазного Пути (это не опечатка, но личности уточнять не хочу). Насчёт указания Шамара Ринпоче на приглашение от правительства, то это не соответствует действительности. Китай к этому имеет, максимум, чисто гипотетическое отношение. Причину не приезда в этом году я не знаю. На учениях Гьялва Кармапы в Дели (KIBI), как я слышал, приходили люди из посольств и России, и Украины.

----------


## Вова Л.

> В начале 2000-х годов не приезд был инициативой руководства Алмазного Пути (это не опечатка, но личности уточнять не хочу).


То есть люди в АП были проитв приезда Кармапы? А почему? (без личностей, просто причины).

----------


## Кагьюпа

Я только знаю кто, но что двигает этим человеком в подобных делах, я не вполне понимаю и не знаю.

----------


## Ersh

> По какой причине Кармапа Тхайе Дордже приезжал не в Россию, а в Украину?


Почему Бодхидхарма пришел в Китай?

----------


## Neroli

> Почему Бодхидхарма пришел в Китай?


Потому что в другую страну ему не дали визу?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Почему Бодхидхарма пришел в Китай?


Ты же проблема была в Центральном Китае: Дураки и плохие дороги. Осел на окраине или украине.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Неужели приезжая в Европу, Кармапа каждый раз получает приглашения от европейских правительств?


Все вопросы к организаторам.




> Насчёт указания Шамара Ринпоче на приглашение от правительства, то это не соответствует действительности.


Соответствует. Можете написать письмо президенту российской Ассоциации, если мне не доверяете.

----------


## Кагьюпа

> Соответствует. Можете сделать официальный запрос президенту российской Ассоциации, если мне не доверяете.


Доверяю, и Вам, и Саше Койбагарову. Но смущает то, что Шамара Ринпоче не поставили в известность о таких требованиях. 
Я спрашивал у разных лам о том, что о них слышал в Алмазном Пути. В большинстве случаев они были весьма удивлены. 
Не совсем в тему, но близко (просто ради примера).
Один из тех, кто непосредственно занят в процессах, связанным с ситуацией в Румтеке, так коротко отозвался о книге "Жулики в рясах":"Ложь"
Эта книга необходима для защиты АП, а КК лишь средство для самоутверждения. Это не выпад и не желание как-то обидеть или полить грязью, а моё мнение, основанное на многолетних наблюдениях и вопросов к разным людям, так или иначе связанных с ситуацией.

----------


## Маша_ла

Божечки, какие африканские страсти.. Как буддист могу сказать - раз не приехал - значит, карма не созрела у россиян! При чем тут политика и т.п.?
Это мое такое мнение  :Smilie: 
Значит, кому надо - придется куда-то ехать на встречу с Кармапой! Чего зазря языками чесать? Искать причины вовне? 
А чего - Украина рядом и Индия тоже не так далеко. Было бы желание..

----------


## Fat

> 2) одним из условий Шамара Римпоче было то, чтобы приглашение должно быть от имени Правительства РФ и не ниже, а такое приглашение получить не представлялось возможным.


А почему, интересно, условия выдвигал Шамар Ринпоче, хотя речь идет о приглашении Тхае Дордже?

Вроде в нормальной демократической стране приглашение _религиозного_ лидера лежит вне компетенции правительства, разьве нет? Наводит на размышление о выдвижении заранее невыполнимых условий...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Но смущает то, что Шамара Ринпоче не поставили в известность о таких требованиях.


Собственно я уже все сказал, что слышал сам. Растекаться мыслью по древу и вступать в дискуссии не намерен. Если у кого-то есть иные причины и версии - мы с радостью их выслушаем.

----------


## Mahno

приглашения в Украину от государства не было, точно  :Smilie: 
по поводу "Жуликов в рясах" и лжи - имя комментатора в студию

----------


## ullu

н-да.....
очень наглядно, кстати.

----------


## Mahno

> В приглашении Кармапы в Киев участвовали некоторые украинские чиновники.


Как интересно  :Smilie:  и какие же?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Уважаемые кагьюпинцы, позвольте несколько вопросов.
Существует ли возможность практиковать в медитативных центрах Ламы Оле; но, во-первых, соблюдая Традицию (в т.ч. и практики, упразднённые Ламой Оле из-за внешнего сходства с Исламом), и, во-вторых, принимать благословления и посвящения в практики у других Лам Кагьюпа (а так же Ньингмапа и Сакьяпа)?
Дают ли ринпоче-воплощенцы линии Кагью поучения и посвящения в центрах Ламы Оле?
Не подскажет ли кто, где можно учиться тибетскому языку и письменности? Может быть, кто-то даёт уроки по этой теме, есть контактная информация?

Заранее благодарю.
Кармапа Ченно!

----------


## Alex

> ...практики, упразднённые Ламой Оле из-за внешнего сходства с Исламом


Ой! А можно поподробнее об этом?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ой! А можно поподробнее об этом?


 это наверное про Гелуг  :Big Grin:

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Приходите к ньингмапинским ламам, они вас будут благословлять не спрашивая ни у кого разрешения  :Smilie:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> в т.ч. и практики, упразднённые Ламой Оле из-за внешнего сходства с Исламом


И в правду, с этого момента поподробнее пожалуйста)))!

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014)

----------


## Гьялцен

Насколько я знаю, центры Ламы Оле позиционируются как центры немонашеского западного буддизма и даже отмежевываются от  " традиционных" буддийских групп. Практики, упраздненные из-за сходства с исламом- это полупоклоны перед алтарем в центрах. По поводу традиции- она соблюдается в главном- набор практик, передаваемых Оле Нидалом, является стандартным для тибетского буддизма: нендро, гуру-йога, пхова, идамы- Ченрези, Амитабха и т. д. Другое дело, что почти все садханы уже не делаются на тибетском, но я бы не стал утверждать, что это отход от традиции. Вообще, есть садханы Ченрези, нендро, которые раньше использовались на тибетском, только в центрах Алмазного Пути Вам их будет трудно обнаружить. Но если Вы считаете Оле Нидала своим учителем, то должны ориентироваться на его советы, а он не рекомендует делать медитации на тибетском. Второе: Оле Нидал открыто говорит ученикам о нежелательности получения посвящений из других линий, особенно от лам Кармапы Ургьена Тринлея. Кроме того, в Европе, в той же Польше, в центрах Оле бывают "традиционные" ламы кагью, в основном из Дагпо-кагью Шамара Ринпоче. В Россию и Украину они почему-то не приглашаются, так что можете поехать в Европу. Но если Вы еще в духовном поиске, то  выбирайте, чему следовать. Все зависит от того, считаете ли Вы Оле Нидала своим учителем. Если да, то просто следуйте его словам. Удачи.

----------

Nataschannov (15.12.2011), Nyurka (30.06.2014)

----------


## Alex

> Практики, упраздненные из-за сходства с исламом - это полупоклоны перед алтарем в центрах.


Паранойя.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Ой! А можно поподробнее об этом?


 Читайте в "Открытие Алмазного Пути". Сейчас текста под рукой нет, в другой раз процитирую.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Паранойя.


Это слова Оле Нидала в одном из интервью. По-моему, в одном из журналов Алмазного Пути. Ссылку дать не могу.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Практики, упраздненные из-за сходства с исламом- это полупоклоны перед алтарем в центрах.


О, точно, спасибо. Мне трудно понять саму идею устранения элемента традиции (вместе с потенциалом её реализации) из-за частных антипатий к другим религиям.




> Другое дело, что почти все садханы уже не делаются на тибетском,


Это меня и смущает. Внутренне присущий аутентичной, архетипной традиции потенциал содержится, в том числе, и в семантическом коде. Перевод это уже не оригинал, его воздействие не тождественно оригиналу, в переводе могут быть (не обязательно, но весьма вероятно) утрачены варианты смыслов, и так далее. Примеры тому -- переводы Дао Дэ цзин и Корана. У китайского текста есть несколько различных по смыслу переводов на русский, и только в самом оригинале есть все эти смыслы вместе; "переводы смыслов" Корана тоже лишь слабое подобие силы поэзии оригинального текста. Не происходит ли "обеднения", фрагментации, утраты содержания садханы в не-аутентичном варианте?




> Второе: Оле Нидал открыто говорит ученикам о нежелательности получения посвящений из других линий, ...


Но ведь сам Лама Оле обучает Пхове, полученной по линии Ньингмапа, ведь так? Есть масса примеров взаимного проникновения и сочетания линий передачи всех трёх старых школ. Почему же нельзя?




> Но если Вы считаете Оле Нидала своим учителем, то должны ориентироваться на его советы,
> ...
> Все зависит от того, считаете ли Вы Оле Нидала своим учителем. Если да, то просто следуйте его словам. Удачи.


Спасибо большое за ответ, уважаемый Гьялцен. Но для меня тут дилемма -- с одной стороны, я восхищён Оле как йогином, как практиком, который достиг серьёзных высот самореализации, и открывает такие возможности другим людям. С другой стороны, определённые взгляды и высказывания Оле Нидала для меня категорически неприемлемы.
Я осознанно принял от него Прибежище, и действительно считаю его своим учителем; но категорически, однозначно не принимаю некоторых его частных взглядов на вещи.
Меня терзают внутренние противоречия, вот я и ищу выход...

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

Ну, во-первых сам Лама Оле говорит, что вы не обязаны разделять его политические и социальные взгляды, поскольку они не относятся к Дхарме. Это насчет ислама. По поводу садхан на тибетском,- да, тибетский язык и мелодия несут в себе благословение, н о тем не менее даже некоторые тибетские ламы рекомендуют читать практики на своем языке: Богдо-геген Ринпоче. кенпо Кончок Гьялцен например. Я сделал выбор в пользу тибетского.

По-моему, кроме Оле мало кто говорит, не ходите, мол, к другим линиям, иначе можно запутаться. Когда в Москву приезжала Ее Преподобие Кхандро Ринпоче, она удивилась, когда ей задали подобный вопрос: " А правильно ли ходить на разных учителей?" Ее ответ: " Разве хоть в одной книге по Дхарме написано, что нельзя?"   А один из учителей  мне сказал:" ты свободный человек, хочешь- приходи на мое посвящение, не хочешь- всего тебе хорошего." Тем более школы кагью и нингма очень близки.
Может быть Вам все-таки стоит по -бывать на учении традиционных лам и затем уже определяться. Кстати,В Москве есть группа учеников Оле, которые встречаются вместе делать тиб. пуджи.

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Но ведь сам Лама Оле обучает Пхове, полученной по линии Ньингмапа, ведь так? Есть масса примеров взаимного проникновения и сочетания линий передачи всех трёх старых школ. Почему же нельзя?


"По поводу рекомендации не смешивать разные линии передачи - афоризм Калу Ринпоче:
"Вода, пиво, молоко и вино по отдельности - прекрасные напитки, подходящие для разных 
случаев. Но если их перемешать, пить это будет просто невозможно".

Взято у Димы Кармапенко  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

А водка с гранатовым соком, джин с тоником или арак с водой - очень даже ничё так  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> А водка с гранатовым соком, джин с тоником или арак с водой - очень даже ничё так


Не спорю ни с Калу Ринпоче, ни с Вами  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Да и я, в общем, тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> Но ведь сам Лама Оле обучает Пхове, полученной по линии Ньингмапа, ведь так? Есть масса примеров взаимного проникновения и сочетания линий передачи всех трёх старых школ. Почему же нельзя?
> 
> .


 Кстати, летом в Москву приедет Аянг Ринпоче, учитель пховы, которую дает Оле. На форуме эта тема недавно обсуждалась. Так что добро пожаловать.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Кстати, летом в Москву приедет Аянг Ринпоче, учитель пховы, которую дает Оле. На форуме эта тема недавно обсуждалась. Так что добро пожаловать.


Оле где-то с конца 80-х передает пхову не ту, что он получил от Аянга Ринпоче, а ньингмапинскую.

Здесь можно посмотреть Линию Передачи этой пховы от Самантабхадры-Ваджрасаттвы-Гараба Дордже до наших дней http://www.buddhism.ru/teach/phowa-lineage.php

----------

Nataschannov (15.12.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Оле где-то с конца 80-х передает пхову не ту, что он получил от Аянга Ринпоче, а ньингмапинскую.


Именно внимательно прочтите по ссылке, которую сами привели. Аянг Ринпоче передаёт ньингмапинскую пхову линии Лонгчен Ньингтиг.

Дальше произошло следующее:
"Досточтимый Тенга Ринпоче передал Ламе Оле учение в несколько видоизмененной форме перед самым своим отъездом на Восток. Теперь в передаче не было очистительных мантр и присутствовал текст пожеланий-обращений к линии Кагью". Так или иначе, основной текст совпадает с тем, что даёт Аянг Ринпоче. Только урезан раз в десять.




> афоризм Калу Ринпоче:
> "Вода, пиво, молоко и вино по отдельности - прекрасные напитки, подходящие для разных 
> случаев. Но если их перемешать, пить это будет просто невозможно".
> 
> Взято у Димы Кармапенко


А Дима взял это из лекции г-на Нидала на первой харьковской пхове в 1999 году. И большой вопрос, можно ли верить этому "афоризму". На мой взгляд, это откровенная сектантская демагогия (изящно опровергнутая Алексом). У Дхармы Будд один вкус, и я не верю, что Калу Ринпоче мог такое сказать.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

А если и сказал, то никто теперь не подскажет - в каком контексте, мэй би для кого-то персонально и т. д. Все остальное - интерпретации, а их число всегда почему-то превосходит число первоисточников, что, по-моему, говорит не в пользу качества интерпретаций :Smilie: . Особенно ненавижу обобщения :Smilie: , самый омерзительный способ, не будучи в истине, всегда иметь к ней отношение :Smilie: ))))

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Кагьюпа

Не об АП, а о буддизме, и, в частности о т.н. "смешении линий", сказано в биографии Джамьянга Кхьенце Вангпо, написанной Джамгён Конгтрулом Ринпоче:
"Обычно многие люди [впутываются в] нескончаемые пылкие, но в то же время краткосрочные утверждения и отрицания философских систем. ... Но когда этот Владыка [Джамьянг Кхьенце Вангпо] говорил об отдельных философских системах, он учил в очень прямой и легко доступной манере, не смешивая их терминологию, и в строгом соответствии с особым [подходом, присущим этой системе]. ...
Если из-за того, что у нас нет ясного понимания учений своей линии, мы смешиваем разные понятия и философские системы, и просто тащимся за другими, пытаясь найти опору, то воззрение, медитация, действие и плод, о которых идёт речь во всех текстах, оказываются спутанными, подобно пряже у плохой вязальщицы. Поэтому наша неспособность аргументировано обосновать смысл, изложенный в текстах нашей традиции, означает, что у нас нет фундаментального доверия к учениям нашей собственной линии, и даже если мы захотим следовать философским системам других, [вследствие нашей гордости и предвзятости] мы не [позволим себе] этого сделать. Когда подлинные пандиты видят это, они могут только посмеяться над нами. Так что лучше всего утвердиться в своей собственной [традиции]."

Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче давал учения как Дзогчена, так и Махамудры, и немало мастеров Карма Кагью получало у него передачи на важные тексты Махамудры. 16-й Гьялва Кармапа давал учения многим мастерам Ньингма, и даже шутил с Кхенченом Палдэн Шерабом Ринпоче:"Меня все называют Кагью. А какой же я Кагью, когда все передачи у меня - Ньингма?!"
Кхенпо Чёдрак Ринпоче объяснял, что Карма Кагью человека делают не медитации и мантра Кармапаченно, а воззрение, которого он придерживается. Основы воззрения Карма Кагью изложены в текстах Кармап, Шамарп, и ряда других мастеров Линии. Один из наиглавнейших текстов (комментариев) излагающих воззрение Карма Кагью - комментарий Джамгёна Конгтрула Лодрё Тхайе на Махаянаутаратантрашастру (основной текст по Махамудре Кагью).

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Таким образом, я могу практиковать в группах Ламы Оле, совершенствуя "технику" и устраняя ошибки в практике под руководством более опытных йогинов, но не принимая посвящений и передачи от Ламы Оле; и могу принимать поучения и передачи как от Лам Кагью, так и от Сакья и Ньингма, оставаясь Кагью. Я правильно понимаю ситуацию?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> А Дима взял это из лекции г-на Нидала на первой харьковской пхове в 1999 году. И большой вопрос, можно ли верить этому "афоризму". На мой взгляд, это откровенная сектантская демагогия (изящно опровергнутая Алексом). У Дхармы Будд один вкус, и я не верю, что Калу Ринпоче мог такое сказать.


Очень интересно! Когда Вы, Кармапенко, были учеником ламы Оле, афоризм 
"про напитки" выглядел для Вас логичным, и Вы даже использовали его на форуме. И Вам не важно было, действительно это сказал Калу Ринпоче, или это Лама Оле "выдумал". Сейчас, когда Лама Оле больше Вам не "друг"  :Smilie: , то данный афоризм - "это откровенная сектантская демагогия". И от этого логика афоризма сразу испарилась куда-то, ага  :Wink: ? 
Что касается "изящного опровержения", то даже на самый дилетантский взгляд "Афоризм Калу Ринпоче" и "изящное опровержение" Алекса никак не противоречат,а  прекрасно дополняют друг друга, классическое "и то, и другое"  :Smilie: !

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Времена меняются, и мы меняемся вместе с ними... Давайте не будем обсуждать здесь мои искания. Автор задал вопрос и получил ответ.

Афоризм не так уж умён, поскольку речь в нём идёт о смешении *несовместимых* по вкусу и свойствам продуктов. Если вы считаете, что учения и практики ньингма и кагью несовместимы, не знаю даже, что и сказать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Таким образом, я могу практиковать в группах Ламы Оле, совершенствуя "технику" и устраняя ошибки в практике под руководством более опытных йогинов, но не принимая посвящений и передачи от Ламы Оле


Не совсем понятно, кто такие "более опытные йогины".  :Smilie:  И совсем непонятно, как можно практиковать в группах Нидала, не получая от него передач (посвящений, кстати, он не даёт).




> ...и могу принимать поучения и передачи как от Лам Кагью, так и от Сакья и Ньингма, оставаясь Кагью. Я правильно понимаю ситуацию?


В этом отношении - безусловно. Общепринятая в тибетском буддизме практика.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Не совсем понятно, кто такие "более опытные йогины".  И совсем непонятно, как можно практиковать в группах Нидала, не получая от него передач (посвящений, кстати, он не даёт).


Более опытные йогины это, например, человек, ведущий местную группу, и вообще те, кто уже выполнял практики, к которым я только приступаю. Например 111111 простираний, в теории я знаю как это делать, но на практике всегда могут быть какие-то ошибки, не очевидные для меня, но заметные опытному глазу.
По второму вопросу - думаю, практиковать в группах Ламы Оле, не получая от него передач, можно примерно так, как сам Оле практиковал в группе Калу Ринпоче, получая передачи от ЕС Кармапы. Как уже писал, я вижу в Оле серьёзного практика, и в его группах ищу прежде всего прикладной аспект, но... скажем так, "качество" передач от Ламы с таким складом ума и такими взглядами, как у Оле Нидала, не вызывает у меня достаточного уровня доверия.
Я в затруднительной ситуации - другой возможности практиковать _правильно_, кроме как в группах Ламы Оле, у меня просто нет. Единственная альтернатива там, где я живу - группа фальшивого "ламы", связанного с группировкой радикальных наци. Как говорится, "при всём богатстве выбора другой альтернативы нет"  :Big Grin:  Я собираюсь в группу Ламы Оле для того, чтобы практиковать Дхарму. Но передачи тех поучений и практик, которые "работаются" в группах Оле, буду искать у других Лам. 




> В этом отношении - безусловно. Общепринятая в тибетском буддизме практика.


Благодарю за ответ. Вот так вот и буду выходить из положения. Не мытьём, так катаньем  :Wink:

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Ges

> и могу принимать поучения и передачи как от Лам Кагью, так и от Сакья и Ньингма, оставаясь Кагью. Я правильно понимаю ситуацию?


см. тут  Вопросы и Ответы.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Времена меняются, и мы меняемся вместе с ними... Давайте не будем обсуждать здесь мои искания. Автор задал вопрос и получил ответ.


Тогда давайте и Вы выбирайте выражения по отношению к  Коренному Ламе многих из присутствующих здесь! Ваше личное и предвзятое отношение к Ламе Оле есть Ваше *личное* отношение, которое совершенно не обязательно демонстрировать каждый раз, когда речь заходит о нем вообще, и его советах к ЕГО ученикам в частности. Это же самое как-то адресовалось и Куру Хунгу.




> Афоризм не так уж умён, поскольку речь в нём идёт о смешении *несовместимых* по вкусу и свойствам продуктов. Если вы считаете, что учения и практики ньингма и кагью несовместимы, не знаю даже, что и сказать.


Если многие афоризмы рассматривать буквально, а не метафорически, то некоторые из них будут выглядеть не очень умно  :Smilie: ! Повторюсь, совет Ламы Оле не смешивать методы, это совет *его ученикам*. И мы доверяем  его советам, потому что также видим здравый смысл в том, чтобы утвердиться в одном и реализовать это, чем до конца жизни скакать по верхушкам, так ничего и не поняв. Кто-то совершенно свободен считать по другому и действовать иначе, и для него, к великому счастью, пока еще есть свобода найти для себя подходящего Учителя.
 Я ни разу не слышал от Ламы Оле,что учения и практики ньингма и кагью несовместимы. Как уже говорилось, у нас ньингмапинская Пхова (урезанная она, не урезанная - ничего не знаю об этом, но она работает  :Smilie: !), также в нашем центре в Карма Гене (Испания) живет великий лама Ньингма Мипхам Ринпоче, отец Е.С 17 Кармапы Тхайе Дордже, который периодически дает посвящения и поучения. Но, в основном, в наших центрах мы используем методы школы Карма Кагью

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Тогда давайте и Вы выбирайте выражения по отношению к  Коренному Ламе многих из присутствующих здесь!


Не надо так бурно реагировать. Я, кажется, вообще здесь ни слова не сказал о вашем ламе - просто позволил себе трезво оценить один из его афоризмов. Вообще надо быть свободными и критически мыслящими людьми, а не фанатиками - это касается отношения не только к ламе Оле. Кстати, он сам к этому постоянно призывает, но трезвое и критическое отношение к нему самому не приветствуется...

Считаю совершенно нормальным обсуждать высказывания и действия учителей на предмет совместимости с Дхармой. Независимо от того, какие у них рекомендации и сколько последователей.




> утвердиться в одном и реализовать это, чем до конца жизни скакать по верхушкам, так ничего и не поняв. Кто-то совершенно свободен считать по другому и действовать иначе


А никто и не призывает скакать по верхушкам! (?) Серьёзно изучайте и практикуйте всё, что получаете. Но вешать на себя ярлык "я кагьюпа" или "я ньингмапа", переносить на Дхарму представления о партийной принадлежности - это сектантство. Отказываться получать учения и посвящения от учителя только потому, что он "из другой линии", - это сектантство и глупость. ТЧК

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Эники Беники

> Не надо так бурно реагировать. Я, кажется, вообще здесь ни слова не сказал о вашем ламе - просто позволил себе трезво оценить один из его афоризмов. Вообще надо быть свободными и критически мыслящими людьми, а не фанатиками - это касается отношения не только к ламе Оле.


То что Вы называете фанатизмом, я называю доверием. Что для Вас "трезвая оценка" - для меня - оскорбление моего Учителя, о чем и написала администрации этого сайта.
Вы при любом удобном случае не можете отказать себе в удовольствии "проехаться" по Оле, после чего призываете не реагировать бурно. Странная тактика, учитывая Ваш "трезвый ум", который вполне мог бы сообразить насчет реакции на Ваши слова.

----------


## Кагьюпа

> Таким образом, я могу практиковать в группах Ламы Оле, совершенствуя "технику" и устраняя ошибки в практике под руководством более опытных йогинов, но не принимая посвящений и передачи от Ламы Оле; и могу принимать поучения и передачи как от Лам Кагью, так и от Сакья и Ньингма, оставаясь Кагью. Я правильно понимаю ситуацию?


Поскольку я не смог ясно понять вопрос, то напишу в общем.
Думаю, что на том этапе, когда человек "определяется с буддизмом", и далее "определяется в буддизме", стоит получать учения от всех учителей, которые передают учение Будды (будь то Хинаяна или Махаяна). Лишь бы это были подлинные учения, а не сфабрикованные (основанные на ограниченном, или неверном понимании Дхармы, или же на её сознательном искажении в угоду собственным амбициям или желаниям слушателей). Лучше получать только основополагающие учения и общие (публичные) посвящения (Арья Тары, Авалокитешвары, мирного проявления Гуру Ринпоче, Будды Медицины, и т.п.). Это даст опору и критерии для определённости в выборе, поможет сформировать более широкое мировоззрение и почтительное отношение ко всем традициям в будущем. 

Выбирать лучше по качеству учений, а не по харизматичности учителя или "продвинутости" учеников. Если в результате применения учений присущие нам сострадание и доброта проявляются (в нашем уме) ярче, если уменьшается привязанность и гордость, укрепляется вера,- это как проблеск маяка, указывающий, куда держать курс. Чтобы найти подлинного учителя и "войти в поток благословения" подлинной линии передачи, необходима соответствующая карма и внутренняя зрелость. После того, как мы определились, необходимо глубоко изучать и честно применять выбранные учения к своей ситуации. Если, найдя драгоценный клад, мы его ставим в кладовку, и продолжаем искать клад, то это несколько странно. При необходимости, учитель либо сам даст нам необходимые учения/посвящения, либо направит к тому, у кого мы сможем их получить. 

Но даже при определённости выбора (поскольку большинство из нас не имеет возможности постоянного общения с учителем), посещать публичные учения подлинных буддийских мастеров всегда полезно. Это помогает по-свежему взглянуть на простые, повседневные вещи, и заметить, где у нас "слабое звено", ещё раз осмыслить основополагающие моменты учения, углубить понимание. 

Чтобы как-то конкретизировать, приведу пример с Бодхичарьяаватарой. Будучи Карма Кагью, мы можем изучать общие главы по любым доступным комментариям, но при изучении (осмыслении и медитации) главы о Праджняпарамите (глава девятая) необходимо опираться исключительно на комментарий 2-го Паво Ринпоче Цхуглак Тхренгва. То есть - все традиции хороши, но есть нюансы.

----------

Андрей Калашник (28.04.2013)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Не надо так бурно реагировать. Я, кажется, вообще здесь ни слова не сказал о вашем ламе - просто позволил себе трезво оценить один из его афоризмов.


"это откровенная сектантская демагогия" - это более похоже на эмоциональный выплеск, чем на трезвую оценку. Тем более что Вы не имеете точного знания о том, Калу Ринпоче это сказал или Оле. Ваше "...и я не верю, что Калу Ринпоче мог такое сказать" является Вашим личным мнением, а 100%-м фактом




> но трезвое и критическое отношение к нему самому не приветствуется...


Не стоит на основании высказываний некоторых учеников Оле делать такие широкие обобщения




> Считаю совершенно нормальным обсуждать высказывания и действия учителей на предмет совместимости с Дхармой. Независимо от того, какие у них рекомендации и сколько последователей.


Только делать это менее личностно





> А никто и не призывает скакать по верхушкам! (?) Серьёзно изучайте и практикуйте всё, что получаете. Но вешать на себя ярлык "я кагьюпа" или "я ньингмапа", переносить на Дхарму представления о партийной принадлежности - это сектантство.


Опять Ваши личные обобщения!
Ярлык "нидалоборца" также когда-то может стать чугунной гирей  :Wink: !
Испытывать и периодически демонстрировать негатив к своему первому Учителю, коим для Вас был Лама Оле, ИМХО также некрасиво и неестественно, как делать подобное и не испытывать благодарности по отношению к своему первому учителю в школе, который хоть и ставил двойки и в угол, но подарил неизмеримо большее.





> Отказываться получать учения и посвящения от учителя только потому, что он "из другой линии", - это сектантство и глупость. ТЧК


Не забывайте иногда "ИМХО" употреблять  :Wink: .
Дмитрий, Вы умеете быть приятным собеседником, когда не впадаете в эмоции, чесслово  :Smilie: !

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Давайте пожелаем и помолимся, чтобы к нам в страну приезжало как можно больше Учителей всех традиций, чтобы Дхарма Будды процветала на благо всех живых существ!!!

Ом Мани Падме Хум

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> То что Вы называете фанатизмом, я называю доверием.


Где та грань, когда доверие становится верой, а вера - фанатизмом?
Если бы кто-то здесь написал: "Намкай Норбу передаёт ложное учение", я не стал бы возмущаться и впадать в истерику, а спокойно попробовал бы разобраться.

Обсуждается (и не в первый раз) рекомендация "не смешивать линии". В интерпертации Нидала это значит совсем не то же самое, что в интепретации Е.С. Далай-ламы и Берзина (см. приведённую выше ссылку). Рекомендация Оле получать посвящения только у лам своей линии прямо противоречит принятой в тибетском буддизме практике. Вот и повод для сомнения в его словах.




> Что для Вас "трезвая оценка" - для меня - оскорбление моего Учителя, о чем и написала администрации этого сайта.


Лишнее подтверждение всему, что было сказано. Поставить под сомнение хотя бы одно слово Оле вы не хотите. Но какое право вы имеете запрещать делать это другим? Далеко не все здешние буддисты и даже не все здешние кагьюпы разделяют взгляды ламы Оле на жизнь и практику Дхармы. 

Если я с чем-то не согласен, то не бранюсь, не оскорбляю оппонентов и не стучу на них администрации, а честно пишу, что думаю. Не стоит из-за этого плакать или гневаться.  :Smilie:  *Если у человека другое мнение, это не значит, что он хочет вас оскорбить.*  :Cool: 




> Вы при любом удобном случае не можете отказать себе в удовольствии "проехаться" по Оле, после чего призываете не реагировать бурно. Странная тактика, учитывая Ваш "трезвый ум", который вполне мог бы сообразить насчет реакции на Ваши слова.


Нет, это вы при любом удобном случае занимаетесь самопиаром и завязываете жаркие споры. Ваша реакция - это проблема вашего ума, признак привязанности к личности учителя вместо следования Дхарме. Почему вы прицепились именно к моей единичной реплике, а не к Карма Дордже, который пишет куда более неудобные для вас вещи и открытым текстом говорит о своём недоверии к Нидалу?

Больше мне нечего сказать, умолкаю.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> То что Вы называете фанатизмом, я называю доверием. Что для Вас "трезвая оценка" - для меня - оскорбление моего Учителя, о чем и написала администрации этого сайта.


так будьте выше всего этого, не реагируя и не уподобляясь обиженным котятам.   




> Вы при любом удобном случае не можете отказать себе в удовольствии "проехаться" по Оле, после чего призываете не реагировать бурно. Странная тактика, учитывая Ваш "трезвый ум", который вполне мог бы сообразить насчет реакции на Ваши слова.


Видимо, для всего этого есть свои причины. Созерцайте, в свою очередь не теша свои обиженные чувства.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Времена меняются, и мы меняемся вместе с ними... Давайте не будем обсуждать здесь мои искания. 
> 
> .


Осмелюсь предположить: Вы когда на пхову Оле Нидала ехали, небось не задумывались о том, что учителей желательно проверять. Не проверили, пошли за ним , потом Вам что-то не понравилось, и Вы перешли к огульной критике Оле, вроде "взгляды изменили". Вам же известно, что после получения передач от учителя критика его, тем паче публичная, недопустима. Это Оле Нидал, что ли, виноват, что Вы стали его учеником? Займитесь чем-то более конструктивным, чем упражнения в " изящной" иронии.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

... Господа, почему бы не понизить градус эмоций? Легитимны любые обоснованные мнения о любых Ламах, всё равно все концепции ложны  :Wink: 
Зачем переходить на личности и вообще эмоционально реагировать на то или иное мнение, что проку?

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Дмитрий Кармапенко]

Обсуждается (и не в первый раз) рекомендация "не смешивать линии". В интерпертации Нидала это значит совсем не то же самое, что в интепретации Е.С. Далай-ламы и Берзина (см. приведённую выше ссылку). Рекомендация Оле получать посвящения только у лам своей линии прямо противоречит принятой в тибетском буддизме практике. Вот и повод для сомнения в его словах.

Предполагаю, что в  школе Карма Кагью  исторически так принято- не смешивать линии, и Оле здесь ничего не выдумал. Мне говорили, что в центре Аконга Ринпоче на этом также делается определенный акцент. Кроме того, я сам слышал подобные рекомендации от Ламы Ринчена, ученика Тенги Ринпоче. Лама Пунцок, ученик Тай Ситу Ринпоче, советовал получать наставления п о личной практике от одного учителя, в котором мы уверены. Все это учителя Карма Кагью.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вы когда на пхову Оле Нидала ехали, небось не задумывались о том, что учителей желательно проверять.


К сожалению, именно так... Впрочем, и проверять тогда было затруднительно: доступ к литературе и учителям был очень ограничен.




> Не проверили, пошли за ним , потом Вам что-то не понравилось, и Вы перешли к огульной критике Оле


Далеко не сразу. А критику в его адрес считаю обоснованной, а не огульной. Как всегда: читаем интервью "Горячий трон" и самостоятельно делаем выводы - учитель Дхармы перед нами или нет.




> Это Оле Нидал, что ли, виноват, что Вы стали его учеником?


Вопрос непонятен. У меня нет никакого комплекса, связанного с личной обидой или разочарованием. 




> Займитесь чем-то более конструктивным, чем упражнения в " изящной" иронии.


Я по жизни много чем конструктивным занимаюсь, да и на этом форуме тоже. Просто кому-то почему-то интересны только мои реплики о Нидале. Вообще оставьте меня в покое. Все вопросы и претензии к Карма Дордже.  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> ... Господа, почему бы не понизить градус эмоций? Легитимны любые обоснованные мнения о любых Ламах, всё равно все концепции ложны 
> Зачем переходить на личности и вообще эмоционально реагировать на то или иное мнение, что проку?


 Да просто на форуме хорошим тоном считаются насмешки над Оле Нидалом и его учениками. Надоело. Хотя сам я не ученик Оле.

----------


## Alex

Отвечу как "представитель" "ситупинского" карма-кагью. У нас в центре делают садхану белого Авалокитешвары (в АП, насколько я знаю, тоже) - но она восходит к Тантонгу Джялпо, а он связан с линиями Джонанг и Шангпа-кагью, но никак не Карма-кагью. В программу ритрита в шотландском Самьелинге входит ньингмапинская практика Кончок Чииду (и в монастыре она регулярно делается).

Что до посвящений: Оле Нидал не дает *никаких* посвящений (будь то вангов, будь то дженангов).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Предполагаю, что в  школе Карма Кагью  исторически так принято- не смешивать линии


Вся линия кагью началась со сделанного Марпой смешения линий Наропы и Майтрипы.  :Smilie:  Кармапа III был великим практиком дзогчен и сыграл важную роль в сохранении этого учения. Великий Джамгён Конгтрул I был одним из основателей римэ. А перейдя в школу Карма Кагью, он принёс с собой даже бонские тэрма, не говоря о ньингмапинских. Е.С. Кармапа XVI собирал посвящения и учения, как пчела собирает мёд с разных цветов.




> Мне говорили, что в центре Аконга Ринпоче на этом также делается определенный акцент.


Что не мешало ему в прошлый приезд давать посвящение на практику Гуру Падмасамбхавы. И не мешает многим ламам кагью практиковать дзогчен и передавать эти практики ученикам.




> получать наставления по личной практике от одного учителя, в котором мы уверены.


Это без базара.  :Smilie:  Спор не об этом, а о допустимости вступать в связь с разными линиями и учителями.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Я в затруднительной ситуации - другой возможности практиковать _правильно_, кроме как в группах Ламы Оле, у меня просто нет. Единственная альтернатива там, где я живу - группа фальшивого "ламы", связанного с группировкой радикальных наци. Как говорится, "при всём богатстве выбора другой альтернативы нет"  Я собираюсь в группу Ламы Оле для того, чтобы практиковать Дхарму. Но передачи тех поучений и практик, которые "работаются" в группах Оле, буду искать у других Лам. 
> 
> Благодарю за ответ. Вот так вот и буду выходить из положения. Не мытьём, так катаньем


В Киеве есть центр Гарчена Ринпоче " Ратна шри" , Дрикунг Кагью. Сейчас у них проводит ретрит Лама Сангье, в расписании на форуме есть об этом информация. Также в Киеве есть центр Карма Шиде Линг, ламы Пунцока. тоже Карма Кагью, только линии Кармапы Ургьена Тринлея. У них есть сайт, только я его не помню.

----------


## Alex

Вот он: www.karmashideling.org

----------


## Гьялцен

> Вся линия кагью началась со сделанного Марпой смешения линий Наропы и Майтрипы.  Кармапа III был великим практиком дзогчен и сыграл важную роль в сохранении этого учения. Великий Джамгён Конгтрул I был одним из основателей римэ. А перейдя в школу Карма Кагью, он принёс с собой даже бонские тэрма, не говоря о ньингмапинских. Е.С. Кармапа XVI собирал посвящения и учения, как пчела собирает мёд с разных цветов.
> 
> 
> Что не мешало ему в прошлый приезд давать посвящение на практику Гуру Падмасамбхавы. И не мешает многим ламам кагью практиковать дзогчен и передавать эти практики ученикам.
> 
> 
> .


Хмм... Как я понял, если мы получаем такие практики от лам Карма Кагью, то все ок. А если от лам других линий, то здесь не все так гладко. Вроде так.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мнение Намкая Норбу Ринпоче:

_Мы и так ограничены своим двойственным состоянием, поэтому нет смысла усугублять эту ограниченность с помощью учения.

Цель учения в том, чтобы обнаружить собственное состояние._ (...)

_Если… мы стали интересоваться буддизмом и немного в нём разбираться, то нет никакого смысла говорить: «Поскольку первая моя встреча была с кагьюпой (или с гелугпой), я должен ей следовать». Первое, что вы должны себе уяснить, – цель своих поисков. А учения должны дать вам метод: как открыть самого себя. «Открыть себя» значит не ограничивать себя ни конкретной школой, ни конкретным учением, ни конкретным текстом, ни конкретным методом практики.

Только в учении Дзогчен у меня было двенадцать или тринадцать учителей. И не все эти учителя были для меня одинаковы. То есть каждый из этих учителей дал мне большее либо меньшее понимание учения. Но когда я говорю так, я не имею в виду, что какие-то учителя были лучше, какие-то среднего уровня, а какие-то хуже. Всё зависело от моего собственного состояния. Всё зависело от взаимопонимания между учителем и мной. Всё зависело от моего понимания, от моих вторичных причин, от обстоятельств.

Но все учителя передавали один и тот же принцип. И когда я впервые понял это, всё обрело свою ценность. Тогда все сложности исчезли. Один учитель передавал одно, другой – что-то иное. Просто в состоянии свершения нужно объединить всё это в так называемое Великое Тигле, или Великую Махамудру, Великий Дзогчен. Какие тут могут быть различия в учителях, линиях, главах школ и так далее?

Очень важно, чтобы каждый из нас хорошо это усвоил. Это очень важный момент для того, чтобы избавиться от путаницы._ [sic!  :Smilie: ] _И если мы не обретём такого понимания, то навсегда останемся в состоянии ограниченности…_
(...)
_Если мы создадим большое препятствие познания, например, препятствие, связанное с учением, то тем самым построим для себя прозрачную клетку._ (...)
_Как же создаётся такая клетка? Например, когда говорят: «Я принадлежу к школе кагью (или ньингма) и просто не могу воспринимать гелугпинцев», то это образец прекрасной прозрачной клетки. Самое лучшее, что можно сделать в данном случае, – понять, что разные учения суть методы, предназначенные для того, чтобы помочь нам реализовать себя. Тогда учение сможет начать по-настоящему действовать. Нет никакого смысла ставить себе ограничения, касающиеся учения. Если оно приносит мне пользу, если оно работает, это хорошо. В учении нет никакого закона, который предписывал бы мне следовать тому или этому.

Не ставьте учение во главу угла. Во главе угла вы сами, сам человек._
(...)
_Не следует воспринимать учение как какой-то внешний объект, то, что управляет человеком. Учение похоже на ключ. Вы открываете дверь ключом и видите, что находится внутри. Поэтому самое главное для нас – прежде всего понять, в чём суть учения. Тогда мы избавимся от множества недоразумений. И даже если мы будем иметь дело сразу с десятью разными учениями, не возникнет никаких проблем, никаких затруднений._

----------


## Эники Беники

> Если я с чем-то не согласен, то не бранюсь, не оскорбляю оппонентов и не стучу на них администрации, а честно пишу, что думаю.


Во-первых, я не стучу, а открыто пишу на форуме. 
Да, мне важно, чтобы правила соблюдались. В частности правило: "Не допускается критика Наставников и Учителей Дхармы." И здесь мне важно мнение администрации форума. Если они считают, что Ваши высказывания не нарушают данное правило, ок - просто сделаю свои выводы про форум.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Уважаемый Гьялцен, благодарю за информацию о центре Дрикунг Кагью. На ретрит Ламы Сангье, к сожалению, не попаду, но информация всё рвыно для меня ценная.
Что до Уважаемого Ургьена Тринлея - ИМХО, это не Кармапа. По крайней мере, такое у меня сложилось мнение, исходя из рассмотрения документальных материалов в приложении к книге "Жулики в рясах". Но, всё равно спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> Мнение Намкая Норбу Ринпоче:
> 
> [I]Мы и так ограничены своим двойственным состоянием, поэтому нет смысла усугублять эту ограниченность с помощью учения.
> 
> _Если… мы стали интересоваться буддизмом и немного в нём разбираться, то нет никакого смысла говорить: «Поскольку первая моя встреча была с кагьюпой (или с гелугпой), я должен ей следовать». Первое, что вы должны себе уяснить, – цель своих поисков. А учения должны дать вам метод: как открыть самого себя. «Открыть себя» значит не ограничивать себя ни конкретной школой, ни конкретным учением, ни конкретным текстом, ни конкретным методом практики.
> 
> _


 Я в общем-то говорил о Карма Кагью. Учителя кагью, наоборот, зачастую подчеркивают свою "семью", проводя учение. Тот же Лама Ринчен сказал: Я передаю вам чистое, неискаженное учение Карма Кагью". В книгах Калу Ринпоче читаем, вот, мы собрались здесь вследствии особой связи с линией кагью. 
А слова Норбу Ринпоче, извините, для меня слишком абстрактны.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

[QUOTE=Kарма Дордже]Уважаемый Гьялцен, благодарю за информацию о центре Дрикунг Кагью. На ретрит Ламы Сангье, к сожалению, не попаду, но информация всё рвыно для меня ценная.
Что до Уважаемого Ургьена Тринлея - ИМХО, это не Кармапа. По крайней мере, такое у меня сложилось мнение, исходя из рассмотрения документальных материалов в приложении к книге "Жулики в рясах". Но, всё равно спасибо  :Smilie: [/QUOTEЪ]

ВСПЫШКА СПРАВА))))))))))))))))))))!!!

----------


## Kарма Дордже

P.S. Ещё раз позволю себе призвать уважаемых форумчан к спокойствию. _Конструктивная_ критика (именно конструктивная, т. е. рационально обоснованная и направленная на достижение блага) по определению не может нанести ущерб _подлинным_ Наставникам и Учителям Дхармы. Напротив, если кто-то или что-то не выдерживает критики - это плохой признак.
Зачем же нам бурно реагировать на критику? Не стоит впадать в ступор и краснеть, когда критически отзываются о религиозных деятелях в высоком ранге - во-первых, всегда должен быть трезвый взгляд на всё и на всех; во-вторых, Дхарма от этого не пострадает; и, в-третьих, эмоции плохой советчик, всегда надо сохранять спокойствие.
Давайте не приумножать негативных эмоций, разве кому-то нужна плохая карма?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Мнение Намкая Норбу Ринпоче:
> 
> _Мы и так ограничены своим двойственным состоянием, поэтому нет смысла усугублять эту ограниченность с помощью учения. ..._


Тем не менее Вы следуете поучениям своего Учителя, мы следуем поучениям своего Учителя. О чем тут спорить? Мы же не докатимся до глупости сравнивать, чье поучение вернее  :Wink: ?

----------


## Гьялцен

ВСПЫШКА СПРАВА))))))))))))))))))))!!![/QUOTE] 
Это как?

----------


## Норбу

> Уважаемый Гьялцен, благодарю за информацию о центре Дрикунг Кагью. На ретрит Ламы Сангье, к сожалению, не попаду, но информация всё рвыно для меня ценная.
> Что до Уважаемого Ургьена Тринлея - ИМХО, это не Кармапа. По крайней мере, такое у меня сложилось мнение, исходя из рассмотрения документальных материалов в приложении к книге "Жулики в рясах". Но, всё равно спасибо


На один документ как известно найдется другой документ  :Smilie:  так что это с какой колокольни смотреть  :Smilie:  а вы еще почитайте "верхом на тигре"... вместо того чтобы учить Дхарме начинается желтопрессная писанина, показывающая человека как личность, как в том самом интервью Горячий Трон.... пусть каждый делает выводы сам.
P.S. вспышка слева. следующий!

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> ВСПЫШКА СПРАВА))))))))))))))))))))!!!


Это как?[/QUOTE] 

Это армейская команда такая  :Smilie: . При отработке действий во время ядерного взрыва подается  :Smilie: . При этой команде (а вспышка может быть также с любой  другой стороны) солдат должен моментально упасть где стоял, ногами в направлении эпицентра.
 Это я к тому, что Карма Дордже, новичок в этом форуме, своим заявлением об  Ургьен Тринлее, теоретически может разворошить этим "гнездо шершней"))).

Я буду счастлив, если этого не случится  :Smilie: !

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Я всего лишь высказал своё мнение, вовсе никому его не навязывая. Никаких ядерных взрывов. Миру мир, войны не надо.

----------


## Гьялцен

Да , об учителях нужно говорить уважительно. Тем более что дискуссии о Кармапе не закончены.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Учитель - воплощение Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Мнение Намкая Норбу Ринпоче:
> 
> _Мы и так ограничены своим двойственным состоянием, поэтому нет смысла усугублять эту ограниченность с помощью учения.
> 
> Не ставьте учение во главу угла. Во главе угла вы сами, сам человек._
> (...)
> .[/I]


Однако ведь если мы можем отличить кагью от гелук, то в чем здесь ограниченность? Есть же различающая мудрость, ее никто не отменял. А вот последнее утверждение спорно: если человек поставит себя со своими омрачениями во главу угла, результат может быть плачевный. История человечества тому подтверждение. Человек несовершенен, а Учение Будды совершенно, что подтверждается примером самого Будды.

----------


## Маша_ла

Я  не представитель АП и не Кагью, но жена моего Root Guru говорила мне, что многие западные (читай, белые) люди ходят по многим учителям разных линий, получают всевозможные посвящения, ничего толком не практикуют и, в итоге, запутываются. Она мне говорила, чтобы я этого не делала - не ходила по Ламам других линий. Ну я и не хожу.

Видимо, все же, у каждого - свой путь и карма. Мне вот так нужно. Ученикам Оле тоже так нужно. Какие проблемы с этим у тех, кому это не нужно, я не знаю. Очевидно, своих проблем мало  :Smilie: 

Просто некоторые могут легко запутаться. Я таки вообще, после получения посвящения у ближайшего родственника моего Root Guru, в итоге была немного смущена в начале, ибо у меня же может быть только один Коренной Гуру. Ну он и остался один, просто другие Ламы являются его учениками, поэтому, все ок. У меня.

Оле достаточно жестко учит. Но, видимо, его ученикам так надо, чтобы не запутаться. В чем проблемы?

Я не знаю, что в итоге услышат тут некоторые из этого сообщения. Но, в любом случае, да будет благо  :Smilie:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Видимо, все же, у каждого - свой путь и карма. Мне вот так нужно. Ученикам Оле тоже так нужно. Какие проблемы с этим у тех, кому это не нужно, я не знаю. Очевидно, своих проблем мало


Как говорится, +100  :Smilie: 




> Оле достаточно жестко учит. Но, видимо, его ученикам так надо, чтобы не запутаться. В чем проблемы?


а здесь +200  :Smilie: )

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Я  не представитель АП и не Кагью, но жена моего Root Guru говорила мне, что многие западные (читай, белые) люди ходят по многим учителям разных линий, получают всевозможные посвящения, ничего толком не практикуют и, в итоге, запутываются.


А статистика есть?  :Smilie:  
Думаю, тут лучше не обобщать. Запутаться можно в чем угодно. 
Пример: есть много видов учебных заведений, школы, техникумы, ВУЗы и т.п. Кому-то достаточно иметь среднее образование и человек от этого не становится "плохим", кто-то "собирает" высшие образовани, кто-то получает специальное образование. Все это не важно, лишь бы самому человеку это помогало и было нужно в жизни. То же самое и с Дхармой. Кому-то нужнен Дзогчен, кому-то Махамудра, кому-то необходимо практиковать только в одной линии, а кто-то чувствует единый вкус Дхармы и ходит к разным Учителям. Главное, чтобы каждый сам ЛИЧНО понимал, что ему необходимо, а что нет и не навязывал ничего другим. 
А то получится как в теме про мясоедство  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

А я и не обобщаю. Просто на какой-то стр. прозвучал вопрос, слышал ли кто-нибудь еще подобные советы от своих учителей, и вот, я решила с вами поделиться, поскольку я принадлежу к другой школе Тибетского Буддизама. Это не обобщение и не приглашение в другую секту. Не переживайте. У каждого - свой путь  :Smilie:  Что кто слышит - его карма  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Не переживайте.


Я не переживаю, просто комментирую  :Smilie:  
Как раз интересно услышать мнение разных людей

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вот и хорошо  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Однако ведь если мы можем отличить кагью от гелук, то в чем здесь ограниченность?


Ринпоче пишет совершенно о другом: если вы не понимаете, что все школы едины в своей сути и в каждой может найтись то, что принесёт вам пользу, можно скатиться в сектантство.




> А вот последнее утверждение спорно: если человек поставит себя со своими омрачениями во главу угла, результат может быть плачевный.


Не знаю, как надо было читать, чтобы вчитать в слова Ринпоче подобный смысл. Во главе угла не омрачения, а природа Будды, сокрытая в каждом человеке, в каждом живом существе. И любое учение существует для раскрытия этой природы, а не для того, чтобы сделать вас "обслугой" при учении. Учение служит человеку, а не человек служит учению.

Карма Дордже, на форуме не приняты высказывания вроде "такой-то кандидат на трон Кармапой не является". Считайте это устным предупреждением. Если вы получили ответ на свой вопрос, можно закрыть тему. Тем более что сейчас я как раз редактирую и собираюсь восстановить тему "Учителя кагью в России", которая скатилась в подобную перепалку. Там вы тоже можете найти ответ на свой вопрос. Вообще тема смешивать/не смешивать  :Smilie:  здесь обсуждалась сто раз.

Гьялцен, тибетские учителя получают самые разные посвящения из разных линий. Е.С. Кармапа Тхайе Дордже получил передачу важных тантр кагью у сакьяпинского учителя, потому что в самой линии кагью эти поучения были утеряны! Куда уж дальше? Кармапа XVI был мастером дзогчен, получил множество ньингмапинских вангов. И считал всё это настолько важным, что буквально заставил Ургьена Ринпоче дать ему передачу терма Чоклинг Терсар. Я уже вспоминал Конгтрула и риме. Аконг Ринпоче и Трунгпа Ринпоче (покойный) считаются тулку и кагью, и ньингма. Сам Калу Ринпоче был не только ламой Карма Кагью, но и держателем линии Шангпа Кагью (что далеко не одно и то же). Школа Дрикунг Кагью в принципе основана на синтезе дзогчена и махамудры. Этих примеров мало?

ИМХО, все призывы "не ходить по разным ламам" объясняются просто: желанием сохранить паству.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Кстати, у вас тоже традиция прикольная.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> ИМХО, все призывы "не ходить по разным ламам" объясняются просто: желанием сохранить паству.


+100

ни один настоящий Лама не скажет "Не ходите к этому Ламе, ко мне ходите"

- ты туда не ходы, ты суда ходы! А то снег - башка, больно будет! (С)


-----------------

один из видных Лам Гелуг как-то посетовал примерно так:
- Такой великий Учитель рядом находиться! Почему упускаете такую возможность?

(а речь шла о Сакья Тридзине)

----------


## Маша_ла

Каждый Лама говорит каждому ученику то, что ученику нужно  :Smilie: 
А там.. каждый решает для себя сам  :Smilie:  Выбор есть всегда. На то мы и люди.

И еще, для себя лично, я вижу то предупреждение, как предупреждение не получать слишком много высоких посвящений в высшую йога-тантру - речь шла именно о них, когда мне супруга Гуру говорила о том, что ходят западные люди, получают высокие посвящения - все доступно - потом не знают, кто их Коренной Гуру и что практиковать. Такой был контекст в моем личном разговоре  :Smilie:  К другим людям отношения не имеющем. Но такой разговор был  :Smilie:  Контекст - получение высших посвящений от учителей разных линий. А не просто обучение, благословление и т.п. А именно такой контекст был.

А там уже чего делать, опосля такого предупреждения - мое дело. Выбор есть всегда же.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> ИМХО, все призывы "не ходить по разным ламам" объясняются просто: желанием сохранить паству.  Кстати, у вас тоже традиция прикольная.


ИМХО,  приписывать буддийскому учителю желание сохранить "паству" - такой же абсурд, как приписывать ему желание заставить кого-либо стать буддистом. Не нужно приписывать никому действий, не соответствующих действительности.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ох, какие ж мы тут все неисправимые идеалисты...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Каждый Лама говорит каждому ученику то, что ученику нужно


Каждый ученик волен воспользоваться ему присущей осознанностью, чтобы раскрыть сущностную Будда-природу, сокрытую в нем самом. Это касается и пути и средств, чтобы этот путь пройти )) 

Так замечательно, что есть альтернативные источники и Мудрости и Знания. А любые путы, ведущие не к освобождению, надлежит разорвать. Чем раньше это будет сделано - тем лучше. 
______________________________
Качества тантрического наставника (Ваджрачарья) известны. Именно поэтому советуется попросту не иметь дело с не надлежащими наставниками.
______________________________
К примеру, кто-то может быть слесарем или работать на заводе за станком, его этому учит соотв. наставник "с разрядом". Затем он работает на заводе. Если в этом - его присущая природа - то не знаю, какие проблемы (все работы хороши, выбирай на вкус). Но если человек стремится к освобождению, а попадает в итоге на масло-давильный завод "без права переписки", то резонно такого человека предупредить заранее, что он... "попал" ))

----------


## Ондрий

> Каждый Лама говорит каждому ученику то, что ученику нужно 
> А там.. каждый решает для себя сам  Выбор есть всегда. На то мы и люди.


 речь не о частной беседе Гуру и Чела, как у вас, а об общественных призывах...

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Но если человек стремится к освобождению, а попадает в итоге на масло-давильный завод "без права переписки", то резонно такого человека предупредить заранее, что он... "попал" ))


Не будет невежливым с моей стороны поинтересоваться примером "маслодавильного завода"  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Маша_ла

Да все равно, у всех своя карма. Кому надо - тот услышит. Значит, им так надо, чего об энтом переживать? 
Все переживают о том, что делает Оле - и тут, и на исангхе. 
Никто не переживает о самом себе  :Smilie: 
А кто страдает, впустую проводит время, дуально все воспринимает, запутывается и страдает? Оле, Пушкин, Лермонтов? Нет, я сам! Тогда, чего переживать об Оле?
На сей позитивной ноте пойду молиться  :Smilie: 

Вообще, понятно, что и это беспокойство вызвано тоже любовью ко всем существам  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Дмитрий Кармапенко] 
Вот именно, учителя. Реализованные, как правило. Может не будем себя с ними равнять? 

 Вообще то это не призывы, а рекомендации. И слышал я их от самых разных лам, которых не могу упрекнуть в мирских амбициях. Например, лама Тензин, представитель Чоки Нима Ринпоче, сказал мне, что конечно лучше всего следовать одной линии. Сам Чоки Нима о центре Риме: "Много лам, много текстов, много практик, легко запутаться". но никаких призывов не было.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> +100
> 
> ни один настоящий Лама не скажет "Не ходите к этому Ламе, ко мне ходите"
> 
> - ты туда не ходы, ты суда ходы! А то снег - башка, больно будет! (С)
> 
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...


ЕС Далай-лама также в своих лекциях постоянно цитирует великих Учителей других линий и подчеркивает их уровень реализации (а о своем уровне говорит очень скромно).
Вот это уровень!!! Вот это и есть Римэ

----------


## Маша_ла

А зачем брать из разных источников то, что можно в полной мере получить из одного?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> А зачем брать из разных источников то, что можно в полной мере получить из одного?


 можно... при условии что это соответствует Дхарме Будды. А в обсуждаемом вопросе есть некоторые сомнения. 

----
Маша, мы все всё поняли - вам лично сказали что-то, тем более что




> Такой был контекст в моем личном разговоре  К другим людям отношения не имеющем.


как ваши личные индивидуальные опыты "К другим людям отношения не имеющем" что-то могут обобщать?

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=shubhar]можно... при условии что это соответствует Дхарме Будды. А в обсуждаемом вопросе есть некоторые сомнения. 

В чем именно Ваши сомнения?

----

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Например, лама Тензин, представитель Чоки Нима Ринпоче, сказал мне, что конечно лучше всего следовать одной линии.


Почему у вас в графе "Традиция" указаны кагью и ньингма через дефис?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Сообщение от shubhar
> 
> можно... при условии что это соответствует Дхарме Будды. А в обсуждаемом вопросе есть некоторые сомнения.
> 
> 
> В чем именно Ваши сомнения?


В том, что Оле учит не тому. 

Сам "основатель" Школы Кагью /Тэло Тулку Ринпоче/ об этом говорит :




> - Я глубоко почитаю Его Святейшество Далай-ламу и не уважаю людей, которые не признают его величия. Я имею в виду Шамара Ринпоче и Оле Нидала (лидеров всемирной организации Карма Кагью). Эти люди жаждут славы и мечтают стать такими же известными, как Далай-лама. Шамар Ринпоче по крайней мере человек ученый, но к Оле Нидалу это не относится. *Его ценности противоречат четырем ценностям буддизма*. Говоря о заповеди "не лгать", нужно отличать благую ложь от лжи разрушающей. Самая худшая ложь, когда человек, не достигший состояния просветления, говорит, что он святой.



Оле сам это сказал:



> _В: Ты говоришь о себе, что достиг уровня "Освобождения". Подобные высказывания о собственном развитии от других лам обычно не исходят. Почему ты открыто говоришь об этом?_
> 
> О: Просто мне не нравится тибетско-азиатское кокетство по поводу собственной степени понимания. Оно нездоровое и запутывающее и относится к обычаям, которые мы не будем у них перенимать. Если учитель в стиле многих сегодняшних монахов говорит, что он ничего не знает или является ничем, зачем тогда он отнимает драгоценное время у хороших людей?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Почему у вас в графе традиция указаны кагью и ньингма через дефис?


Потому что Монастырь Чоки Нима Ринпоче называется Ка-нинг Шедруп Линг. :Cool:

----------


## Гьялцен

> В чем именно Ваши сомнения?
> 
> В том, что Оле учит не тому. 
> 
> Сам "основатель" Школы Кагью /Тэло Тулку Ринпоче/ об этом говорит :


Ну это в Вас говорит "партийная" принадлежность. Я с таким же успехом могу заявить, что Тэло Ринпоче учит не тому. Потому что он занимается политикой. И много еще почему.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну это в Вас говорит "партийная" принадлежность. Я с таким же успехом могу заявить, что Тэло Ринпоче учит не тому. Потому что он занимается политикой. И много еще почему.


 какая еще партийная принадлежность? Это же Тилопа!!!

----------


## Гьялцен

> Это же Тилопа!!!


Может да, а может нет. Но что он глава калмыцкой Гелук, бесспорно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Может да, а может нет. Но что он глава калмыцкой Гелук, бесспорно.


естественно - "зелен виноград", я даж не сумлевалси  :Smilie: 

а еще у него 2 руки и 2 ноги + 1 голова...

в первую очередь он Тилопа..

и что значит "может да, а может и нет"? У вас с 2мя кармапами уже полное неверие в тулку? Обжегшись на молоке - дуете на воду.

так я вам сажу - он не единственный Тилопа, кто сейчас в качестве его тулку имеется.. и какие проблемы то?

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=shubhar]В том, что Оле учит не тому. 




Кстати, сам Оле на лекции в Волгограде на вопрос о ЕСДЛ ответил: "Я не знаю лучшего практика".

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> В том, что Оле учит не тому.


Я смотрю, тут некоторые лучше знают, чему учит Оле, чем его ученики 




> Сам "основатель" Школы Кагью /Тэло Тулку Ринпоче/ об этом говорит :


Кто-кто основатель школы Кагью, Тэло Тулку)))))????
"Соткуда дровишки", уважаемый)))?

----------


## Гьялцен

> естественно - "зелен виноград", я даж не сумлевалси 
> 
> а еще у него 2 руки и 2 ноги + 1 голова...
> 
> в первую очередь он Тилопа..
> 
> и что значит "может да, а может и нет"? У вас с 2мя кармапами уже полное неверие в тулку? Обжегшись на молоке - дуете на воду.
> 
> так я вам сажу - он не единственный Тилопа, кто сейчас в качестве его тулку имеется.. и какие проблемы то?


Я к тому, что у вас с ним школа общая. Для учеников Шамара Ринпоче и Оле Нидала его слова -просто политика. Почему они должны ему верить? Вот здесь "партийная" принадлежность и выходит на первый план.

----------


## Гьялцен

Кстати, даже статус тулку еще не является сам по себе критерием подлинности учителя. Это так, заметки на полях. Тулку вообще может не быть учителем.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> и что значит "может да, а может и нет"? У вас с 2мя кармапами уже полное неверие в тулку? Обжегшись на молоке - дуете на воду.


*с двумя Кармапами мы как-нибудь сами разберемся*! Это у Вас действительно "партийное" - залезть в дела других школ и нашуровать там, как слон в посудной лавке

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Шубхар, полегче на поворотах. Тема ведь была не о квалификации Оле Нидала. Я уже приводил мнение Трунгпы Ринпоче на сей счёт - он тоже был обвинён во всех тяжких, хоть и не из гелуг.  :Wink:  Обсуждать это на БФ вообще бесперспективно, учитывая политику ресурса. Все возможные копья были сломаны на dharma.org.ru, не вижу смысла повторяться.

Гавайский, полегче на поворотах: с обвинениями школы гелуг в расколе школы кагью вам не сюда, есть как минимум два известных мне нидаловских ресурса, там и зажигайте в стиле "Жуликов в рясах".

Так или иначе, на заданные вопросы все получили ответ. Я вижу, что дальше ничего хорошего здесь не выйдет, и беру на себя неприятную обязанность закрыть тему. Мне хватило сегодняшнего вечера, убитого на то, чтобы придать старой теме "Учителя кагью в России" пристойный вид (завтра постараюсь восстановить тему - в закрытом виде, учитывая воинственное настроение публики).

----------

